# Need Help. Husky/GSD Mix?



## MalaMix

Just helped provide this 3-month old puppy a safe home. She's a mix, but not quite sure what the mix is. Considering a DNA blood test, but would like some opinions. I'm told she has Malamute in her, but this information is sketchy at best. Consensus seems to be Husky/GSD, but I'm also getting Husky/Doberman. Thought I'd come to this site and check with the experts. Any guesses?


----------



## LaRen616

GSD/Husky mix for sure to me!

The family dog Kota looks just like her but she is an orange color.  They are very beautiful and smart dogs, she is the best dog I have ever met


----------



## FuryanGoddess

She's got a cool look about her doesn't see? I'd say GSD/Husky also. Beautiful dog, I'm sure you won't have a hard time placing her one way or another. I think Malamutes are slightly larger/stalker than Huskies right?


----------



## LaRen616

Yes malamutes are bigger


----------



## MalaMix

LaRen616,

Have any pics of Kota? Would like to see what she looks like. Thanks.


----------



## Chris Wild

GSD/Husky. And a gorgeous pup at that. I love the liver, tan and white with the hazel green eyes.  She's going to be a looker for sure!


----------



## APBTLove

That's what I said on pitbull-chat  
GSD/husky.

Neat to see you here too, Mala.


----------



## LaRen616

I have lots of pictures of Kota but I dont have an image scanner, I can get some pictures of her with my digital and upload them onto my computer. I can get pics this weekend for you.


----------



## retta666

I don't know... she does look like she might have some doberman in her, especially pic #4...
She's BEAUTIFUL either way!


----------



## APBTLove

With her coat and the look in some pics, I do see dobie... so it is indeed possible there could be all three breeds... No way to tell without papered parents.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

She is a total beauty though. More than likely GSD/Husky. I was also thinking Dobie when u mentioned it because of the orangish color, but I see no Dobie in her(My aunt used to breed Dobies)

But she looks like a GSD/Husky mix. My neighbors had one, but they moved. Don't got pics of her but she was a Black and Golden Tan color.


----------



## MalaMix

Thanks, everyone. She's the smartest puppy I've ever had. I agree with the previous post that saw dobe in her in pic#4. That's what I was seeing, or hoping for (big dobe fan). However, I took her to a trainer/behavioral analyst last night and she said, no Doberman. She should know, she raises them and trains them for the local Police Dept.

Will be looking for the Kota pics!!!


----------



## law3720

*I have the same type dog*

Hey! my dog looks so similar to yours. She's just over 4 months now and weighs 18kg. She is a husky/german Shepard/malamute mix! she has the reddy brown and creme markings too and green eyes. I definitely think that the mix you've got. Mine is perfect, has the husky colours but the Shepard obedience and character. I had one tranign session for recall and now she goes of the lead with no problems.


----------



## Chantald

I would never be able to say for sure, though I would also say husky/gsd. What a good looking pup!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## techigirl78

Oh those facial markings can be deceptive. I got my shepherd mix as a doberman mix. She had the similar facial markings, with little white and more black. Her head was very similiar shaped, though her ears stayed down. As she grew up, she looked more shepherd mixed with husky/border collie/lab. It was much easier to see once she got her adult coat. That will tell you a lot more. I would probably say no doberman and lean towards husky/shepherd mix

My dog lexi as puppy:









As adult:


----------



## carehay

MalaMix said:


> Thanks, everyone. She's the smartest puppy I've ever had. I agree with the previous post that saw dobe in her in pic#4. That's what I was seeing, or hoping for (big dobe fan). However, I took her to a trainer/behavioral analyst last night and she said, no Doberman. She should know, she raises them and trains them for the local Police Dept.
> 
> Will be looking for the Kota pics!!!


I have the same looking pup please email me and I will send you pics


----------



## mcdanfam

Don't know....but she is cute! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xlw 93

Hey guys, i have a huskey mix... A female huskey got out off the yard and returned 3-4 days later and thats how she got pregnant.. So i have one off those pups and i think father is gsd, does anyone have any idea what is the father?


----------



## dogma13

This thread is from 2013.It's better to start a new one


----------

